# Audience A3 Ideas for 2 driver design



## drfuzz1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, does anyone have a good enclosure design for using just 2 of the A3 drivers per cabinet...??:dontknow:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess we don't. Let us know if you find one. :T


----------

